# i feel like im 99% there just 1 thing bothers me



## VinnyTheMan (Jun 26, 2013)

I can chill with my friends like normal and everything. I can control my emotions and stuff. I dont feel like anything is a dream anymore. I just have this one thing that bothers me. Sometimes when i talk i feel like im not thinking about what im saying. And the words im saying just comes out. I feel like my brain isnt as connected to me as it use to be. I dont know if anybody else experiences this but this is the only thing that bothers me from fully recovering i guess. Because when i have a conversation i feel like im not in control of what im saying until i slow it down a lot. Which bothers me and makes me thinks of Dr/Dp. So im just asking if anyone got any tips or advice they can share to help me or others.


----------



## Jonngliniak (Jun 11, 2013)

Explain more because when i talk to someone i get like a tunnel vision


----------



## VinnyTheMan (Jun 26, 2013)

i use to have tunnel vision when i thought things were just a dream but that slowly faded away for me. Well for example when im talking to my friend im not really thinking of what im saying it just comes out. Which kinds of freaks me out because im not thinking of what im saying before i say it. Its like im 1 step ahead of my brain. It doesn't happen all the time. But when it does happen i think about it which brings me back to Dr/Dp and then im thinking about it again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Sometimes when I talk it's like I'm not thinking about what I'm saying either. I don't get DP any more, and I was like this most of the time before I got DP too. It seems pretty normal to me and I never thought of it as weird.



> im 1 step ahead of my brain.


That could never happen, your brain always creates what you say. It's just efficient! And you're still self-conscious from residual DP/anxiety.

I think your problem isn't the problem, I think it's the feeling like there is a problem. Because we both get the same thing, and have two different perspectives on it, I think it's your perspective that makes you feel like it's an abnormal thing, when (from my experience at least) it isn't. In fact, if I can't throw my words out of my head without putting a lot of thought into it first, I feel like that is a problem. Quick thinking is a good thing! You may even have one idea in your head (or even a general feeling) yet it can come out as a whole sentence, or a paragraph. I'd imagine if you had to do speeches, you'd need your brain to be like that!  I wouldn't worry if I were you.


----------



## VinnyTheMan (Jun 26, 2013)

Word nice to hear that. But idk its just this one problem i cant make it go away. It just keep popping back up in my head. I also agreed with you when you said that its only in my perspective its abnormal because thats what i think it is. But i just keep on over thinking it.


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

vinny that is normal for your brain to do, my brain and other peoples brain does that too, instead of thinking it in your head, you say it in your objective reality, it's just that you are too aware of something you shouldn't be aware of, kinda like being aware of your breathing, which you shouldn't neither .. you are still you


----------



## VinnyTheMan (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya i guess ill just ignore it and maybe i wont notice it as much and it will just go away :]


----------



## Tal (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Vinny. I definitely relate. I'm so happy that I've come as far as I have with my DP/DR, but that little tiny bit that's left is so frustrating. It's funny, because I can often convince myself that I'm 100% over it when I'm alone, but as soon as I start talking to somebody else, it becomes painfully obvious that I'm not. Partly because the words don't seem to be coming from "me" and partly because I can't truly see the person in front of me.

I can't say that I have a solution to that, except to just keep pushing forward, trying different things to improve, while at the same time being thankful that you're not as bad as you once were and accepting that it is what it is, at least for the time being.


----------

